# Testosterone Expiration?



## Pilot32 (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello,

I have been on medical supervised Testosterone Cypionate for 5.5 yrs now. At times I filled my RX but did not use the Testosterone so I have accumulated several vials over the past few years.

I have started back using it again about 3 months ago going well my question is those vials that are 2 to 3 yrs old and have a expiration date of 2018 and 2019 are they ok to go ahead and use?

A quick google search say yes and no since you all are the pros your thoughts??

As always thanks in advance for any and all advice.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 14, 2020)

they should be fine if they were stored correctly


----------



## Pilot32 (Apr 14, 2020)

Gibsonator,

Thanks for the reply they have been stored in my house in a drawer.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 14, 2020)

There fine.  Use with confidence unless you stored them outside, open to the elements.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 14, 2020)

As long as they've been properly stored? Cool & dark place,
If you're still in doubt?
Send them to me,
And I'll let you know how it turns out!!!


----------

